# iPhone SIM swap?



## madhermit (May 18, 2007)

Hi

My wife may be eligible for the HUP upgrade for an iPhone. She already has a long contract. My phone has a month to month contract. What I would like to do is get the phone with her HUP price of 199/299 and then just swap the sim to my phone. She would keep her current plan, get no data or anything.

I have read elsewhere that the iphone needs a certain type of Sim.

Anyone know if this will work?

Thanks


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

What I can tell you is that when my iPhone arrived by mail on Monday, I tried my old SIM that I have been using for 3 years. It worked fine as far as I could tell -- including 3G.

But I ended up using the shiny new one that was factory installed (as the old SIM was worn down and plastic peeling on it). I called customer service, and they activated the new one.

You may also need to get a certain plan, but it should work with any Rogers SIM right? I wonder if prepaid also works?


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Sim Swapping*

Before I returned my iPhone the guy that sold it to me said that the sim wouldn't work if I swapped it for my other number, even if it's on Rogers. Well in front of him I took the sim removal tool and swapped them anyway and viola the phone still works. But now it's using my old number.


----------



## madhermit (May 18, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

zlinger said:


> What I can tell you is that when my iPhone arrived by mail on Monday, I tried my old SIM that I have been using for 3 years. It worked fine as far as I could tell -- including 3G.


I really doubt the 3-year old SIM is actually giving you 3G service.
I'd be willing to bet the iPhone "says" 3G but its actually on EDGE.
I say this because the IMSI on the SIM card controls access to the network, a 3-year old SIM will not have the 4 digits (after the 302720) required for Roger's UMTS network (3G).


----------



## madhermit (May 18, 2007)

Script Kiddie said:


> I really doubt the 3-year old SIM is actually giving you 3G service.
> I'd be willing to bet the iPhone "says" 3G but its actually on EDGE.
> I say this because the IMSI on the SIM card controls access to the network, a 3-year old SIM will not have the 4 digits (after the 302720) required for Roger's UMTS network (3G).


Now THAT is some good techie info.

Thanks!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's possible. Rogers has been circulating HSPDA SIMs for quite a while, in anticipation of this service.



Script Kiddie said:


> I really doubt the 3-year old SIM is actually giving you 3G service.
> I'd be willing to bet the iPhone "says" 3G but its actually on EDGE.
> I say this because the IMSI on the SIM card controls access to the network, a 3-year old SIM will not have the 4 digits (after the 302720) required for Roger's UMTS network (3G).


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

But 3 _years_ ago? I'd be impressed...


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

When I got my iPhone I was told to use the SIM card from my old RAZR which is around two years old. Should I use the SIM card that came with the iPhone instead?


----------



## eeyoreslament (Jul 13, 2008)

*My SIM experience...*

I just wanted to let you know the experience I had with my SIM, in case it helps someone in this thread. 

When I ordered the phone via the *611 number, the girl said the phone would be delivered WITHOUT a new SIM, and that I'd just drop my old one in. When it arrived, it actually did have a new SIM, but I dropped the old one in, and it worked just fine. 

With that said, I ended up having trouble with my Visual Voicemail, and the tech who finally solved the problem did so by telling me I needed to be using the SIM that came with the iPhone. So I was able to use two SIMs without changing anything or reactivating or even having to sync with iTunes again. Very simple. 

And finally, I'm not sure what info other folks are getting with Rogers, but I was told first by the girl who originally took my iPhone order, AND by the guy who switched my 3G data and iPhone value pack on, the EDGE and 3g are BOTH included in the 6G iPhone data plan. You don't have to pay extra for using EDGE. Has anyone else gotten different information about EDGE vs. 3G? 

I just thought I'd share the info I got, and my experience, in case it helps.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

The only reason they're using the whole sim thing is to hide something, and I just don't know what. Maybe a contract-free iphone might be making the rounds soon. So far the lowest price is abot $750CAD in New Zealand, or $800CAD in France.

When I was at the store last friday the guy made a whole point about the sim being married to the phone.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

And as for my old sim, the 3G logo does appear on the top with the signal bar. The 3G has nothing to do with the sim but its the device itself, the antenna needs to be able to support it. But where the difference really is when you use the 3G service on a non-3G/data plan sim then you're bill will swell.

I'm using my Sony Ericsson K790a right now and I'm waiting for the Blackberry Bold to arrive so I get that phone instead. I wasn't very happy with the iPhone since it reminded me of my iPod Touch which I carry with me everywhere.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

madhermit said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife may be eligible for the HUP upgrade for an iPhone. She already has a long contract. My phone has a month to month contract. What I would like to do is get the phone with her HUP price of 199/299 and then just swap the sim to my phone. She would keep her current plan, get no data or anything.
> 
> ...


The way I understand it is working is that you can get voice service by switching sims, but not data. Apparently visual voice mail and the 6GB data plan are tied to the IMEI on the phone number that the iphone was purchased with.

So you will be able to get your calls on your number, but no vvm and no cheap data.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

Lots of things are aparant, but the sim doesn't change its the service billing that does.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

PlanetTelex said:


> The way I understand it is working is that you can get voice service by switching sims, but not data. Apparently visual voice mail and the 6GB data plan are tied to the IMEI on the phone number that the iphone was purchased with.
> 
> So you will be able to get your calls on your number, but no vvm and no cheap data.


I doubt that data is tied to the IMEI. The data that the iPhone uses is based on the EDGE to 3G network which almost all GSM phones can connect to (because this is the carrier's connection protocol), unlike a BlackBerry which uses a 3rd party source for data, BIS, or the HipTop which uses Danger, as opposed to EDGE from the carrier. Visual Voicemail, however, does use the IMEI number.

I don't know if that's to say that you can't switch sims though. I havn't tried it -- but I would assume that your ability to use data is based on your account, which is your cell phone number, which ultimately is your SIM card.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

uPhone said:


> I doubt that data is tied to the IMEI. The data that the iPhone uses is based on the EDGE to 3G network which almost all GSM phones can connect to (because this is the carrier's connection protocol), unlike a BlackBerry which uses a 3rd party source for data, BIS, or the HipTop which uses Danger, as opposed to EDGE from the carrier. Visual Voicemail, however, does use the IMEI number.
> 
> I don't know if that's to say that you can't switch sims though. I havn't tried it -- but I would assume that your ability to use data is based on your account, which is your cell phone number, which ultimately is your SIM card.


From what i've read, Rogers asks you for the IMEI when you ask to add the 6GB plan. So if the phone is on the OP's wife's line, Rogers won't add the plan for him. Can't confirm it firsthand as i'm one of the people waiting for the announcement on the 24th.


----------

